# MOTUL Announced as the Official Lubricant of APR



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Announces a New Partnership with Motul as APR’s Official Supplier of Premium Lubricants*










APR Motorsport began testing the Motul lineup of premium fluids and lubricants in 2007 
on the then new APR Motorsport VW GTIs. The vehicles underwent years of brutal endurance 
testing through professional motorsport racing in both GRAND-AM and SCCA World Challenge 
series. After initial success on the circuit, APR’s testing extended beyond the track to 
daily use in moderately to extremely modified APR employee and R&D vehicles. The Motul line 
of products stood up to APR’s rigid five year testing regimen and the decision was made to 
certify Motul as the Official Lubricant of APR.










Much of Motul’s success can be attributed to their passion for development of premium 
lubricants designed specifically for high stress endurance racing. This approach is shared 
by APR through the development of their own product line with APR Motorsport’s racing 
efforts across several vehicle platforms and racing series. From MotoGP to Le Mans Prototype 
Racing programs, Motul’s motorsport development has yielded years of performance data, 
solidifying their position at the forefront of technological advancements unmatched in the 
industry. Motul’s products are designed to protect, clean and deliver consistent results, 
from daily driving to the highest stress environments, and APR Motorsport has proven this 
to be true for half a decade. 










Motul will continue to provide all vehicle fluids and lubricants to APR’s racing efforts in 
GRAND-AM and other series with the APR Audi R8 in the Rolex Sports Car Series and in the 
Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge with the APR Audi S4, 3 VW GLI’s and 2 VW GTI’s. 
Motul’s products will be distributed through APR’s US dealer network and through APR’s 
website. As a further value add to APR’s world famous Turbo and Supercharger Systems, APR 
will include Motul oil and coolant to further Enhance the Driving Experience with the best 
fluid and lubricants on the market. 










Motul’s uncompromising fluid and lubricant solutions are designed for nearly all modern 
VAG vehicles whether it’s dedicated to the track or daily driven on the street. Choosing 
the correct fluid and lubricant is as easy as following APR’s recommended guide or by 
calling an APR representative for further assistance. Removing the confusing guesswork 
save customers money and time and ensure the maximum protection their vehicle needs by 
running the correct fluid or lubricant. Please visit www.goapr.com/products/motul.html to learn more. 


For APR's list of recommended Motul products, Please use the following links:

Motul Product Overview
Motul Engine Oil
Motul 300V Racing Oils
Motul Gear Oil
Motul Coolant and Additives
Motul Brake Fluid
Motul Grease and Cleaners

To find an APR Dealer near you, try our Dealer Locator Tool: http://www.goapr.com/dealer/


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Which oil do you use in the GTIs? 


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rickjaguar said:


> Which oil do you use in the GTIs?


 On the race cars we use 300v Power 5w40 and change the oil after every race. 

On most street cars we use Specific 502.00 505.00 505.01 with 5000 mile oil changes (more of the car is stock). 

The daily driven stage 3+ cars usually go with 300V Power 5w40 with 3000 mile oil changes.


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

So for a stock 1.8t would the Motul Specific 505.01, 502.00 & 505.00 SAE 5w40 be more then fine to use as I just purchased the 1.8t and want to avoid any issues sludge related and use a good quality synthetic (formally a Lubro Moly fan but will try anything once)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Broke Status said:


> So for a stock 1.8t would the Motul Specific 505.01, 502.00 & 505.00 SAE 5w40 be more then fine to use as I just purchased the 1.8t and want to avoid any issues sludge related and use a good quality synthetic (formally a Lubro Moly fan but will try anything once)


 Yes sir!


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

good to know i plan to order a snub mount from you guys in the near future so ill probably pick up 2 or 3 jugs of 5w40 so i got some for the summer months


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Broke Status said:


> good to know i plan to order a snub mount from you guys in the near future so ill probably pick up 2 or 3 jugs of 5w40 so i got some for the summer months


 Nice. I just bought some too but I had the pleasure of letting one of the shop guys do the oil change for me while I ate a sandwich. :laugh:


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

what kinda sandwich?


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceituna (Mar 5, 2012)

What would you recomend for:
1) 99' Cabrio stock 
2)99' NB stock 2.0L


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Aceituna said:


> What would you recomend for:
> 1) 99' Cabrio stock
> 2)99' NB stock 2.0L


http://www.goapr.com/products/motul_oil.html

Motul 6100 Synergie+ 502.00 & 505.00 SAE 10w40 Oil


----------



## Aceituna (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.goapr.com/products/motul_oil.html
> 
> Motul 6100 Synergie+ 502.00 & 505.00 SAE 10w40 Oil


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## roselina366 (Apr 27, 2012)

This is the good news for all Apr fans.I am also a big fan of Apr.This is a very good thing that motul provide Apr a new great Lubricant.


----------



## Hardware67 (May 10, 2011)

*oil*

Which oil should I buy for my 2000 Jetta GLX VR6 12v? 

I just had a valve job done, new chains and guides, and also a new clutch.

The motor has 187,000 miles on it?

Thanks guy's !!bb:beer:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Aceituna said:


> What would you recomend for:
> 1) 99' Cabrio stock
> 2)99' NB stock 2.0L


 $2 API SJ 










Isn't that what the manual calls for? 










Kind of hard to see the benefit of a race oil in a 2.Slo  

If someone can tell us the reason, pls let us know.  

Otherwise, let's get real people.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> $2 API SJ
> 
> Isn't that what the manual calls for?
> 
> ...


Why do you care how much someone spends on oil? If someone wants to run Motul in a '99 what's the big deal? The 8100, 6100, and Specific oils are not race oils.

-Dennis


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Because it's stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Apexxx said:


> Because it's stupid.


You're stupid. 

/thread? j/k :laugh:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

In a 2.Slo...?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*to say the least*



[email protected] said:


> You're stupid.
> 
> /thread? j/k :laugh:


:thumbup::snowcool::thumbup:


----------

